# "Empire" - BBC1 on Monday 27th Feb



## ChrisAxia (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi guys & Girls,

Well, after a 4 month delay, the BBC will finally start broadcasting "Empire" on Monday, 27th Feb at 9:00pm, a 5 part series presented by Jeremy Paxman. 

The broadcast was delayed until 2012 to mark the beginning of a year that will include the Olympics and the Queen's Jubilee, or so I was told. Anyway, I'm sure you can guess from the title that this series tells the story of the British Empire. As such, it takes us all over the globe, and the score is very cinematic but with added ethnic flavours depending on where we are of course.

If you fancy a musical teaser, you can download a 22 minute montage I put together here https://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D6102102_9938095_253574 . I know 22 minutes is quite long, but I had written over 4 hours of music, and it wasn't easy whittling it down to this length!

Best Wishes,

~Chris


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 25, 2012)

Well done Chris; can't wait to watch it!

Justin


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh THIS Monday! That's why I couldn't find it on iPlayer... I was a week early.

All the best with it, Chris!


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys. 

I know some of the TV critics will complain about the 'excessive' music etc. We're used to it! I think A A Gill compared my previous score for Paxman's "The Victorians" to the music from 'Last of the Mohicans' believing that was derogatory. I was very flattered! I wonder what this score will be compared to? I can only dream of a comparison with John Williams, hehehe!

The simple fact is that when the production team I currently work with decided to add more cinematic scores to their TV series, the audience ratings went up. "The Victorians" boasted the highest ever ratings for a BBC Arts series, and the subsequent "Seven Ages of Britain" bettered that, so we must be doing something right! I just hope "Empire" continues the trend...gulp!

~Chris


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 25, 2012)

Chris, congrats and best of luck!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Feb 25, 2012)

Look forward to it Chris

And AA Gill is a tit, on every subject.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen! Matt, yes I agree. A A Gill is a tit!!

~C


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 27, 2012)

Not long now till 9:00pm :D
I'm looking forward to it.
Interrupting Paxman, now there's a challenge :D


----------



## Dom (Feb 28, 2012)

Just saw this post - I didn't know you'd scored this. Yes, I watched it last night - it's a good show and I loved the dark, majestic, cinematic tone. It sounded like you even gave the Indian military brass band your own tune! (But I may be wrong on that). 

Dom


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen!

I was mostly happy with what I did on last night's episode. We've had really great reviews so far, and I was mentioned in one of them which is a first for me! 

http://channelhopping.onthebox.com/2012 ... -britannia

http://www.theartsdesk.com/tv/empire-bbc-one

In the second one, the reviewer says _"There are other reasons to make a date with Empire beyond Paxman’s clear, uncluttered narrative. This is a landmark series at which money has been hurled, and it shows in gorgeous cinematic production values. Chris Nicolaides’s lush soundtrack and Mike Garner’s magnificent photography both make the most of peach sunsets and epic architecture."_

Nice to know that some reviewers appreciate the music.

~Chris


----------



## ChrisAxia (Feb 28, 2012)

Forgot to say. Yes Dom, I did give the Indian military band their own tune!

~C


----------

